# [Portmaster] No packages for build-only dependencies please.



## fonz (Mar 19, 2014)

My current setup involves a build jail that uses Portmaster and pkg to build ports and provide a binary package repository for other machines and jails. Portmaster has the -g option (or MAKE_PACKAGE=gopt in /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc) to let it build binary packages, but as far as I can tell this works only as a toggle: it's either entirely on or entirely off. However, I do not need packages for build-only dependencies in my repository. What would be the best solution here? Using Portmaster's --delete-build-only option is not what I want: I _do_ want to keep the build-only dependencies installed (otherwise they'd have to be rebuilt every time a requiring port gets updated), I just don't want packages for those in the repository.

I suppose it would be possible to concoct a pkg query that detects the build-only dependencies (any takers?) so I can remove those from the repository, but still they would first be built by Portmaster, only to be removed right before `pkg repo ...`. That's something I can live with, but it seems rather unnecessary.


----------

